# SW Trim Paint



## luap2011 (Aug 26, 2011)

Looking for new opinions on trim paint, have used superpaint semi for years strictly brishing (work with my father who is stuck in his ways). I'm not a big fan of it; not great coverage, doesn't level out nice enough for my taste, and recently seems like it's gotten a lot runnier?. Just got a price drop on all products because our rep got wind of a large project a custom builder we work for has coming soon. Not too worried about the pricing, but please tell me there is something out there better than super semi lol. Hopefully I'll get the old man to try out something new on a smaller job haha.


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

luap2011 said:


> ...please tell me there is something out there better than super semi lol...


Anything in the Pro Classic line will be a major step up, but my personal favorite is the Pro Classic Acrylic Alkyd. That said, the Pro Classic Acrylic is pretty good too, and I know Aaron (aaron61, aka Integrity Finishes) uses tons of it.


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

When speccing jobs with SW 

mid range: All Surface Enamel

High end: Pro Classic line!


----------



## luap2011 (Aug 26, 2011)

I've heard good things about the pro classic acrylic alkyd, anybody know about price? I've used pro classic acrylic on a door before, covered great but it seemed to drag the brush and wasn't very workable.


----------



## ltd (Nov 18, 2010)

leap 2011 said:


> Looking for new opinions on trim paint, have used super paint semi for years strictly brushing (work with my father who is stuck in his ways). I'm not a big fan of it; not great coverage, doesn't level out nice enough for my taste, and recently seems like it's gotten a lot runnier?. Just got a price drop on all products because our rep got wind of a large project a custom builder we work for has coming soon. Not too worried about the pricing, but please tell me there is something out there better than super semi lol. Hopefully I'll get the old man to try out something new on a smaller job haha.


 something better than superpaint .yea there's something better than superpaint .but to me super paint is more than enough for n/c .the proclassics are very good but not with out quirks .the super paint to me is is a very good paint for day in and day out .its my work horse:blink:.and i never have problems with leveling ,covering,a little splash of water in cutting bucket and your good to go.but go head and try something new you'll never know till you try


----------



## LA Painter (Jul 28, 2009)

Solo-Semi 4 me. :thumbsup:


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

Im using emerald on a job right now. It is real nice but for the price point I don't recommend it. I got demoed it. Im a super paint fan.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I guess a lot of guys around these parts use cashmere semi. Guess the flow and coverage is legit. But sounds like price is an issue so probably won't be a good fit.

Although if it increases production it might be better to spend more on materials than labor. 

I use ben moore and accolade (pratt&lambert-yeah sw owns it I guess but I consider them different brands) for most of my trim. 

I used zero promar semi for a small trim project recently and that worked out ok.

Sent from my MB508 using Paint Talk


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

Cashmere Medium Luster is my choice. It goes on like butter and levels out nice. Coverage is about the same as Superpaint. Emerald is a nice choice also but is a little pricey and I don't see the finished results being any better than the Cashmere. My price is $39 for the Cashmere where Emerald is $49.


----------



## luap2011 (Aug 26, 2011)

We're getting Superpaint for $29, will have to see what we get cashmere for and try that out. I've used cashmere for walls before and was pretty impressed by it, guess I'll give the semi a go. Now only if I can convince the old man to try something new haha.


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

I have yet to use Emerald also, I have a gallon that was given to me to test, but I had most of my summer work booked early and already specified other paints. (Aura or Duration). I generally don't like to change what my contract says unless the customer is super flexible.

The price difference between Duration and Emerald for me is negligible because Duration ext is crazy expensive here.


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm using Pro Classic Acrylic Alkyd lately and I really like it. I get it for $43.95/gal, which is only $3 more than what I was paying for Muralo and I find it to be both easier to work with and better looking. I've gotten away from using wall paints on trim.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

So weird. I never even thought of using wall paint on trim, I guess I used aquaglo once or twice, but figured that was more for trim than wall anyways.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

mpminter said:


> I'm using Pro Classic Acrylic Alkyd lately and I really like it. I get it for $43.95/gal, which is only $3 more than what I was paying for Muralo and I find it to be both easier to work with and better looking. I've gotten away from using wall paints on trim.


I don't see Muralo's Ultra semi or satin as wall paint. It was designed to be a waterborne enamel that could go over oil enameled trim. I am interested in checking out Pro Classic Acrylic Alkyd though.


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

I didn't mean to imply that I viewed Muralo Ultra as a wall paint. I used to use the same product I was using on the walls (e.g., super paint, aura, regal select, duration, PM 200, etc.) On a given job for walls and trim and I have gotten away from that practice.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

What makes a wall paint a wall paint?

Sure I understand that most any oilbased on the market today is designed for trim (proclassic, advance, etc) and there are specific wb lines designed for it (murelo, wb proclassic, etc). These paints harden up a bit more perhaps than a "wall paint". 

But with todays 100% acrylic interior lines (ben, regal select, etc) I think the game has changed somewhat. These harden up fairly well, at least to me adequately enough to be suitable for most trim situations and when used with a sheen like semi-gloss. 

I still wouldn't be quite comfortable using these on cabinents or built-ins myself.


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> What makes a wall paint a wall paint?
> 
> Sure I understand that most any oilbased on the market today is designed for trim (proclassic, advance, etc) and there are specific wb lines designed for it (murelo, wb proclassic, etc). These paints harden up a bit more perhaps than a "wall paint".
> 
> ...


I think of a wall paint as being softer and more flexible while a trim enamel is harder and more durable and typically will level much better than a wall paint.


----------

